# Schriften verbiegen mit Photoshop 5.5????



## cobbler (25. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

da der 6.0 Photoshop bei mir andauernd abstürzt 

Habe ich 5.5 wieder installiert, aber mit 5.5 weiss ich nicht wie ich die Schriften verbiegen kann????
Geht das nur über die Filter ??????
In 6.0 gibts ne extra Option dafür, in 5.5 auch ???

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ???


vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Saesh (25. Juli 2001)

meinste sowas?:
http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/text_circletexta.shtml


----------



## cobbler (25. Juli 2001)

*hmm...*

ja so ungefair habe ich mir das gedacht 

danke 

Wer noch andere möglichkeiten kennt bitte hier rein posten 

Thx. all !


----------



## HeRaTiK (26. Juli 2001)

lol der gute alte cobbler :%


----------



## Leever (26. Juli 2001)

Also ich hab zwar kein 5.5 aber ich denke mir mal wenn du den text rasters kannst du das warscheinlich mit bearbeiten->transformieren machen !


mfg. -=toXic=-


----------



## wahookah (26. Juli 2001)

->filter->distort->displace [deutsche übersetzung "Versetzen"]

etwas kompliziert, aber sehr viele möglichkeiten...

meiner meinung nach das beste tutorial dafür auf http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutoria.../displace1.html


----------



## cobbler (26. Juli 2001)

*Danke...*

Danke Leute für eure schnelle hilfe 

hier mal mein Bild 

http://www.cologne-fragg-addictz.de

Thanx @ all


----------



## wahookah (26. Juli 2001)

fesches logo rechts oben...

statt dem billigem glow würde ich den schein des logos auf die beiden ct´s fallen lassen  [d.h. die seite, die vom licht erfasst wird leicht orange einfärben...


----------



## cobbler (26. Juli 2001)

*hmmm....*

keine schlechte Idee 

werde noch was dran Basteln 


PS: Hatte vergessen in der Hektik das Bild zu verlinken, ist ja immerhin die start Seite für meinen Clan *LOL* 


----------------------------------------------
-cobbler-
"Was ich nicht weiss, macht mich ganz heiss"
-----------------------------------------------


----------

